# Fall Bite?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've been cashing in on a good fall bite with all this nice weather. At noon today, I landed two out of 5-6' of water on a small jig/twister combo again. They were 18 and 16 inches, respectively. Who knows what a full day on the river could produce!?

The long stretch of warm has helped, I think it is probably the key for the prolonged summer-type bite I have experienced over the past two weeks. Many fish are holding just a hair off their summer spots, and they are holding in good groups too!

Anyone else seeing some goo late season smallie or largemouth action?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Only been Pheasant hunting twice this year, so haven't been near the river...I'm missing it, already thinking about next year!


----------

